# External cooling fan for an Epson 6100?



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

I have an Epson 6100 Hi-Def PJ and a small HT above my garage. It gets warm in summer so I was thinking of possibly having an external fan help dissipate the heat coming off the PJ, much like I have a fan sitting on top of my Onkyo 705. The challenge is that the Onkyo has grates on top to place a fan upon and the PJ has the grates in front with nothing on top or bottom.

I guess I could buy a larger PC fan from coolerguys and bungee cord the sucker on but I was hoping for a more elegant solution.

Thoughts?


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Rancho5 said:


> I have an Epson 6100 Hi-Def PJ and a small HT above my garage. It gets warm in summer so I was thinking of possibly having an external fan help dissipate the heat coming off the PJ, much like I have a fan sitting on top of my Onkyo 705. The challenge is that the Onkyo has grates on top to place a fan upon and the PJ has the grates in front with nothing on top or bottom.
> 
> I guess I could buy a larger PC fan from coolerguys and bungee cord the sucker on but I was hoping for a more elegant solution.
> 
> Thoughts?


A fan near a projector besides the one attached is asking for trouble. Dust can end up in places you don't want and make little spots on the screen. I'd find other ways to improve the situation if possible.


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

Wonderful insight! Thanks so much.


----------

